
Jabra: we know our Bluetooth headsets don’t work with laptops - dandare
https://medium.com/@daniel_36042/jabra-we-know-our-bluetooth-headsets-dont-work-with-laptops-sorry-no-refunds-80ed4cb2fc6f
======
texan
"Wait, are you saying the headset can’t connect to a computer via native
Bluetooth? And you knew it the whole time? While you asked me to try a
different device, to update drivers, to install Jabra software, to meet with
your technician… You were just trying to wear me down?!?"

This encapsulates what is most wrong and abhorrent about US customer service.
This methodology is employed by thousands of companies, it is ingrained in the
culture of their customer service reps. It is a "Never Back Down" attitude.
They will consistently string a desperate customer along, through a maze of
reps and procedures, knowing that the customer is more likely to burn out and
give up before realizing that the road they are being led down does not result
in resolution of the issue.

There are companies that do not engage in such behavior, yet they are
primarily B2B rather than consumer facing, and usually in regard to items that
are being purchased in the dollar range of tens and hundreds of thousands.

~~~
SaltyBackendGuy
I work in the B2B space. One thing I've noticed is that if Enterprises aren't
happy with the product they signed up for or the product doesn't deliver as
promised they will refuse to pay (The ultimate motivator).

I feel like in the customer space you have less leverage and it's more of a
headache to simply not pay or get a refund (in this case).

~~~
hotsauceror
It's surprising to me how much power enterprises have over every aspect of a
business relationship. Our company was acquired by a Large Consultancy. The
first thing they did was tell our (corporate) landlord, "We pay everything 90
days late, and we will not pay late fees. Period." And that was that. Anyone
else trying to violate the terms of a contract would be told where to go but
the landlord swallowed it without a second thought.

~~~
CountSessine
That's not enterprise 'power' \- that's leverage. The landlord could have told
them to go kick rocks and your boss would have had to come up with a new offer
or would have been scrambling to find a new office that optimized for your
needs. This suggests that the market for office space in your city favors
renters. Just wait and see what happens to your 'contract' when the market
shifts!

------
mywacaday
Reminds me of the time my wife cancelled our internet with Vodafone and three
months later we got a letter to say our arrears were being referred to a debt
collection agency. I spent an hour on the phone, talked to 8 different people
to only end up back at the 1st person. They claimed we only cancelled the
direct debit and not the account, I agreed that they would pull the call and
if that was the case I'd pay what was owed. As soon as I was off the call I
got a mail to say that it would cost me €6 for them to listen to their
recording. I got mad and looked up the CEO of Vodafone Ireland and found her
direct email on a chamber of commerce website and email her a polite
description of my experience. 10am next morning I get call from the head of
customer service apologising and advising me that all fees had been waived, a
win so I thought. A week later I get a call from HR asking if I had emailed
the head of Vodafone from my work email, we had a corporate account and
Vodafone complained that I had emailed their CEO using a work account on a
personal matter. I could see the person in vodafone who checked who I was on
linkedin the day before I got the call from HR. That was over five years ago
and I still get annoyed, gits!

~~~
wycy
Is the implication here that even after going all the way up to the CEO,
Vodafone still only fixed it because of your association with your company?

~~~
MereInterest
I think the implication is that despite contacting the CEO through a personal
email address, Vodafone looked up his employer on LinkedIn and complained to
them. From the sound of it, this would be petty revenge from the customer
service department, who didn't like having been put in the spotlight for poor
customer service.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
Reciprocity- The customer complains to the CSE's CEO; the CSE complains to the
customer's CEO

------
jwr
I once made the mistake of buying Jabra wireless sports headphones.

You know there will be a problem if you open the box and the first thing you
see is a piece of paper and a phone holster, obviously thrown in at the last
moment. The piece of paper says you have to use the phone holster to attach
the phone to your right arm. Yes, your _right_ arm, the closer to your right
ear the better. The instructions were very specific.

As it turned out, the wireless connection was indeed so crappy that it
required holding the phone right next to the headphones. Don't like to attach
the phone to your upper right arm? Tough luck.

I have stayed away from Jabra ever since.

~~~
stronglikedan
Plantronics does the exact same thing with their Backbeat Fit line.

~~~
joshschreuder
I can speak from experience here, I have had both Backbeat Fit 1 and 2 (I'm
using the 2 right this moment) and they are very good. The range is decent,
not huge, but you certainly _don't_ have to have the phone on a particular
side of your body.

I can walk out of the room and still have audio, but also to be fair that's
not really their use case.

~~~
stronglikedan
I had the 2100, and the connection was spotty when I had my phone in my left
pocket. Their proposed solution was to carry my phone on the right pocket. My
accepted solution was to return the defective device.

------
giancarlostoro
I've never known Bluetooth to not produce a miserable experience at some time
or another. It's inconsistently bad in some cases too. I hate setting up
bluetooth on my car the most, I need to "Talk" to my car, and I can't just do
it while stopped at a red light, I have to shut off my car and do it before I
go. I still havent redone it since I upgraded phones last year... I just plug
into the aux port _while driving_.

~~~
Jerry2
AirPods completely changed my view of BT devices. Before, I avoided BT
completely because I could never get them working well with an Android phone I
was using at that time. Headphones I was using would always disconnect after
some time and the quality would drop intermittently and there was no way to
fix it. The "fix" was to wait for the battery to drain and then the headphones
would restart. I tried few different headphones over the years and always went
back to wired ones because of that.

After trying AirPods, I haven't had a single issue. Everything works fine. I'm
even content with a BT keyboard and trackpad now.

~~~
Casseres
Have I won the lottery? I've never had a single Bluetooth issue with any
device I've ever had, except my current vehicle:

"All New" 2019 Ram 1500 (If anyone works for Uconnect, please email me.)

iPhone, iPhone 4, Nexus 5, Nexus 5X, Nexus 7, Razer Phone, Thinkpad Yoga,
Thinkpad Book, self-assembled desktop, Toyota Corolla - all have worked
perfectly with various, cheap, Bluetooth devices - keyboards, mice, speakers,
earbuds, and each other for BT file transfers.

(It's really sad that a Corolla has a better Bluetooth experience than a Ram
which is 3x in cost.)

~~~
josefresco
> Have I won the lottery?

Yes.

My experience with Bluetooth and kids while driving:

1\. Dad, my headphones aren't working.

2\. Ok, did you try turning them off an on again?

3\. Yes

4\. Did you turn BT on your iPhone on/off?

5\. Yes

6\. Did you "forget" the BT connection and re-establish.

7\. Yes _child rages_

8\. Are they ... charged?

9\. Child now fully enraged: YEEEESS DAD! I'm not an idiot!

9\. Ok ummmm, did you try steps 2, 4 and 6 a couple of times each?

10\. _child continues to rage_ , stops asking for help and proceeds to
frantically toggle everything on/off/on/off while "tapping" their phone
aggressively.

11\. 10 minutes later ... Dad they're working now!

11\. Awesome, so glad we got you those BT headphones.

~~~
lstamour
There’s a step you forgot — turn your phone on and off. It’s annoying but it
can fix problems with headphones when it’s not actually the headphones’ fault.

------
AdmiralAsshat
I do wish we could collectively arrive at a better standard for customer
support than "Support by Public Shaming".

I'll admit to having used the "Send an email blast to the company executives"
method in the past for dealing with airlines and telcos, but I feel like even
_that_ was a tad more discrete. At least it was an internal email and not a
Twitter rant or a blog post. Regrettably, most companies seem to be removing
their executive emails from public-facing pages, making the social media bomb
the last and increasingly most common resort.

I suppose if we had a federal consumer protection bureau that actually _had
teeth_ , this wouldn't be necessary.

~~~
darkpuma
It's not up to the customers to improve this state of affairs. It's entirely
in the hands of the companies.

~~~
BlackFly
The customers can rally their elected officials to legislate guaranteed 1+
year warranties... this is what European customers did a while back.

~~~
darkpuma
That won't stop companies from giving customers the run around, therefore it
won't obliviate the need to publicly shame companies to get issues resolved.
It's not even clear what "1+ year warranty" would mean for many industries in
which there isn't a physical good being sold.

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for business regulation. I support mandatory
warranties and the like. But it's not going to resolve the _perceived_ social
issue of customers shaming corporations for bad behavior, because companies
will always find new bad behavior that skirts the law. Even if you have a
legislature that's on top of the situation, there will still be a delay
between when a company invents new bad behavior and when the legislature can
create a new law against it.

If it's not clear, I disagree that this behavior is even an issue. People
shaming companies isn't the problem; companies doing things worth shaming is
the problem.

------
yingw787
The no-questions-asked 90-day money back guarantee was one of the best
decisions we ever made at Fog Creek. Try this: use Fog Creek Copilot for a
full 24 hours, call up three months later and say, “hey guys, I need $5 for a
cup of coffee. Give me back my money from that Copilot day pass,” and we’ll
give it back to you. Try calling on the 91st or 92nd or 203rd day. You’ll
still get it back. We really don’t want your money if you’re not satisfied.
I’m pretty sure we’re running the only job listing service around that will
refund your money just because your ad didn’t work. This is unheard of, but it
means we get a lot more ad listings, because there’s nothing to lose.

Over the last six years or so, letting people return software has cost us 2%.

\- Joel Spolsky ([https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2007/02/19/seven-steps-to-
rem...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2007/02/19/seven-steps-to-remarkable-
customer-service/))

~~~
Casseres
I think you posted in the wrong thread.

Did you mean to post in _Ask HN: Did offering a money-back guarantee help your
business_?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19085526](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19085526)

~~~
gknoy
While that is a good fit for this comment, it _does_ fit in this thread as
well. Others are talking about how common terrible support is, where getting
money back for a terrible product requires invoking the court, etc. The GP
posted an example of _excellent_ service, the kind that most vendors should
aspire to -- and included notes that doing so doesn't seem to have a big
impact on the bottom line.

The counterpoint is, if your product genuinely is terrible, the cost of such a
guarantee would be too high to bear.

------
andrewvc
Even if the OP had gotten the headset working with bluetooth they'd be
disappointed.

On Macs at least, using a headset with mic via bluetooth you get 8khz
sampling, even if the headset can do more.

Sounds terrible. Tried a bunch of esoteric plist changes to fix it.

I switched to a USB wireless setup which works much better.

Supposedly there are fixes ([http://ssrubin.com/posts/fixing-macos-bluetooth-
headphone-au...](http://ssrubin.com/posts/fixing-macos-bluetooth-headphone-
audio-quality-issues-with-hammerspoon.html)) for this, but none worked for me.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
How odd. In Ubuntu it's just a case of changing the Bluetooth audio codec from
a dropdown in the sound control panel. I set it once for my earbuds and it's
worked fine ever since.

~~~
Shoue
A2DP (the one that doesn't sound terrible) doesn't work with the headset
microphone so you'd be using your computer's microphone instead. It's a shame
that Linux generally only supports two profiles that aren't all that great.
IIRC there is some traction behind another profile somewhere but it isn't
ready yet I assume, otherwise we'd see it now.

------
JadeNB
We have a Fischer & Paykel vent hood, which we bought while renovating our
kitchen specifically because of its advertised low noise level. It sounds like
a jet engine revving up whenever it's running, even on the lowest setting. F&P
sent out two technicians in succession, both of whom confirm (as registered,
for example, by a decibel meter on our phone) that it's about 70% louder than
advertised, even on its lowest setting; and then they straight up lied on
their reports, saying (in so many words) that we were imagining the noise, or
merely that we were 'dissatisfied'. Months in, and the only resolution we've
got is that they've offered to give us a discount on another vent hood—which,
presumably, also won't perform to specifications ….

There's got to be some reliable form of—excuse my optimism; I'm sure there
isn't, but there _should_ be some reliable form of redress for a product that
simply, in a documented fashion, doesn't perform up to specifications.
Companies advertise what they feel like without fear, because they don't
experience repercussions for this false advertising.

------
corint
I'd think that if the reseller sold the device as being capable of working
with bluetooth v4 and the A2DP profile, only for that not to be the case, then
you absolutely have the right to take it up with them.

Surely by their not advertising the dongle limitation, that's a problem of
their own making & they should honour your return. If they've a problem with
that, they take it up with Jabra but leave you out of it.

After all, you've got a device that speaks Bluetooth so you've got something
that the product declares it'll be compatible with, and the product just..
Isn't!

~~~
Filligree
Does any computer properly speak Bluetooth, in all its possible
configurations, with no bugs? I'd like to take a look at that stack if so,
because I've never seen it.

That's not an excuse for the devices also being buggy, but I'm well beyond
expecting anything else.

------
kinard
Do you not have a small claims court in your area? Here in the UK if a product
is not as described then you are entitled to a full refund from the supplier
(not the manufacturer). As they are the ones you have a contract with. The
supplier can take it up with the manufacturer. No help from the supplier? Then
sue them, I've done that several times, it's cheap, easy and quick. I've never
had a failure suing a business for a consumer protection issue.

[https://www.smallclaimscourtgenie.co.uk/money-claim-
online/](https://www.smallclaimscourtgenie.co.uk/money-claim-online/)

------
hotsauceror
Seems to be a clear-cut case of false advertising if not wire fraud. Have you
contacted the FTC?

~~~
oogali
Maybe it's not all headsets and all laptops?

I have the Jabra Elite Active 65t that I've successfully paired and continue
to successfully use with a Lenovo Thinkpad X1 running Windows 10 -- no
complaints.

~~~
senectus1
I have the same model the OP posted about, exactly the same issues as him.
This whole time I've been thinking it my systems fault. Despite the fact I had
it on a Surface Book and a Toshiba Portege and a Surface Pro 4.

I've resigned myself to using the dangle and not using it when away from desk
(dongle is plugged into the Screen on my desk).

I'm going to stop buying Jabra and will probably stop the company buying them
as well. Bluetooth is _meant_ to be a universal standard. This is bullshit and
shouldn't happen.

------
sametmax
That's too bad, because they got very good products.

I love my jabra elite 65 t, they are the first ones that allowed me to make
peace with the dreaded wireless ear plugs. I basically live with them, I can't
recall the last time I put my phone on my ear or put the music on speakers.

But yes, I can't make them work with my Ubuntu laptop.

This sucks, especially for a 180 euros product.

------
josefresco
I'm confused by the PPS:

 _A few weeks later the reseller informed me that the authorized repair shop
accepted my headset as defective and replaced it with a new one under
warranty. I guess I am going to auction it off for the benefit of the local
foster home institute._

So was this another lie, or was his headset actually defective?

~~~
dandare
Call it a lie or a corporate policy - they simply replace a handset that does
not work as advertised with a new one that will not work as advertised.

------
cowmix
This is weird. I'm wearing this headset RIGHT now it is the ONLY BT headset
that works, with HD quality on both my mac AND my Pixel 2 cell phone.

It is amazing..

~~~
cowmix
This is a sample of USB and BT connectivity tests.

~~~
cowmix
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKDchhDUlNw&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKDchhDUlNw&feature=youtu.be)

------
ikeboy
Anyone have a Bluetooth earbuds that works flawlessly with Ubuntu?

I recently got a pair of Funcl AI buds, works great with my phone but I
connect on computer and there's constant skipping. I gather this is a common
problem.

~~~
yaantc
Unless I missed something, if it works it'll be with the SBC codec and it's
not very good.

For music the BT profile is the Advanced Audio Distribution Profile (A2DP).
But this is just a transport, and on top of it there can be many codecs. The
only mandatory codec is SBC [1], which is BT specific and not very good. YMMV,
but I prefer using a wired headphone than BT SBC.

There are other options, but then you need support on both ends. The best are
AAC (Apple world), LDAC (Sony, all recent Android) and AptX HD (Android, Win10
I believe but TBC...). Those are supposed to be transparent, and for LDAC at
least (the only one I have personal experience with) it is to my ears.
Unfortunately last time I checked only SBC was supported on Linux... So I
stick to wired on my Linux laptop, and use BT with LDAC on my smartphone only.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SBC_(codec)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SBC_\(codec\))

~~~
delroth
There is support for better codecs on Linux, it's just not shipped by default
on most distros unfortunately. [https://github.com/EHfive/pulseaudio-modules-
bt](https://github.com/EHfive/pulseaudio-modules-bt)

~~~
bubblethink
Why are these not upstream ? Are there patent issues ?

------
JustSomeNobody
> I guess I am going to auction it off for the benefit of the local foster
> home institute.

As a foster parent, thank you for that.

------
coding123
Is there a perfect BT headset out there? I'm still using this:
[https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Headset-H390-Noise-
Cancellin...](https://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Headset-H390-Noise-
Cancelling/dp/B000UXZQ42/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1549472816&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=logitech+headset+with+microphone&dpPl=1&dpID=31DUeeauN-L&ref=plSrch)

Because BT audio sounds horrible to me.

------
nadavami
I'm surprised.

I have the exact same headset (Jabra Evolve 75) at work and have had no issues
at all using it on my 2018 MacBook Pro.

I use it daily for Slack and other VoIP calls as well as to listen to music. I
usually have it paired to my phone as well, but it works just as well
connected solely to the Mac.

That said, I did have an issue once with it when trying to play a game on
Steam. I couldn't hear the in-game audio, only other players speaking.

~~~
cptskippy
Bluetooth uses different Profiles for the same functions but different
purposes:

A2DP is for HiFi (ahahah) stereo audio uni directional.

HSP is for headsets, it supports "LAB" audio and headset controls (e.g.
volume, answer/hangup).

HFP is for hands-free in cars and support "LAB" audio and overlaps HFP with
controls.

AVRCP is for media controls which overlaps HSP (e.g. play/pause,
skip/previous, volume)

So a problem with Bluetooth is that a device can support all of these profiles
but usually not all at once. They have no built in Mux so can't take audio
over A2DP and HSP and combine them. So the host must negotiate all of the
Profiles and then decide which is the most appropriate to use since it can't
do all at once.

I occasionally have a problem in my car where it establishes the A2DP
connection and streams audio but not AVRCP so I can't control it.

On Windows 10, when you have a Headset connected that supports A2DP, HFP, HSP,
and AVRCP things get interesting. If you're listening to music it will be
streamed via A2DP to the headset, but if you get a VOIP call Windows switches
to HSP to access the Mic but your headset can't Mux audio so it kills the A2DP
connection. Windows will then helpfully stream your music either over HSP
which sounds like ass or it will pump it out the laptop speakers. The solution
I came up with is to disable HSP/HFP on Windows and route all audio capture to
the build in Microphone instead of the Headset's.

Based on your description of playing Steam, I'm guessing MacOS is doing
something similar. The headset can't Mux audio so it's dropping A2DP in favor
of HSP audio, which would explain why you lose in-game audio but not VOIP.

I'll have to play around with my Mac and see how it handles this.

~~~
rkangel
There's a subtler issue where you can use a number of different codecs with
something like A2DP. There should be a lowest common denominator of common
support mandated by the spec, but you can get into fun with codec negotiation.

~~~
cptskippy
Yeah, I didn't mention that though because even the lowest quality A2DP codec
is light years ahead of HFP or HSP which are both optimized for low bitrate
monaural audio.

------
moron4hire
I really like my AfterShokz Trekz Air headphones. They work with all my
devices. They reliably pair and don't oddly lose pairing status between any of
them [0]. They are comfortable and sound pretty great once situated correctly.
Not the greatest sound (a bit thin in the bass if they get out of alignment),
but they are bone conducting and I generally use them to listen to music and
still be able to hear the outside world. The behind-the-head band also makes
it really easy to use them with all sorts of other head-mounted devices I
have, like my brainwave sensor or my VR and AR headsets. For about 100USD,
I've used them a lot more than my Sennheiser HD 4.50 BT headphones, which have
a very annoying, periodic click when used in BT mode.

[0] Having worked on Bluetooth devices, this basically happens in devices
because they reset their own hardware ID on complete power loss. Which is
stupid. The hardware ID need never be reset unless explicitly requested by the
user.

------
halbritt
I think this is just a simple case of Bluetooth being terrible on PCs and hard
to develop for.

FWIW, I've been using a BlueParrott B350-XT for years. It's worked on MacOS,
Ubuntu, and IOS, although multi-pairing gets kind of weird sometimes so I keep
it single-paired to my iphone.

I chose it because I often do calls in noisy environments and it has both
great volume and the best noise canceling of any other headset on the market
that I could find. From what I can tell, the company got its start selling to
OTR truck drivers and gained market share against Plantronics and Jabra
because their products suck so much.

Not shilling, no relationship to the company, have bought a couple of these
with my own money and will immediately pay to replace the one I currently have
if it ever gets lost or is broken. If anyone is considering their products,
the ones listed as "blocking 96% of background noise" have their in-house
developed noise canceling that everyone raves about.

~~~
halbritt
...and it looks like Jabra acquired them a while back. Nice.

------
tomphoolery
My Jabra Move headset does technically work with my laptop, but I have to
perform some kind of reset because just switching the headphones on doesn't
connect fully to my computer. It will look like it's connected, but nothing
plays through the headphones. Only way to get both iTunes and computer audio
to play through them is to hold the on switch for a few seconds until I hear a
ding and a voice speak "To connect Move, go to the Bluetooth menu on the
phone, and select it from the list"

I also tried installing that shitty Jabra app that basically was a huge waste
of time. Didn't try contacting them, but I assume they'd just try to throw the
problem over the fence and say my Bluetooth drivers in macOS were shitty or
something.

It's not the most amazing experience, but they do sound very good.

------
Sholmesy
I'm wondering about the technical issues they have with on-board bluetooth,
specifically saying they only provide support for a USB dongle, and not on-
board BT.

I have routinely, with multiple computers seen that on-board BT has been
flakey (MBP 2015, Zotac EN960, Zotac EN1060K, and a custom built PC w/ Intel
on-board BT) with multiple devices (Bose QC35 headphones, multiple different
BT keyboards). The experience has always required me to get a dongle, which
works significantly better.

Is there something to this, or is it just the standard issue of interference
with the built-in bluetooth, or perhaps just bad luck on my part? On top of
this, I have never had any issue with any non-bluetooth RF wireless device,
from mice to headphones and others. They seem to be significantly better.

~~~
xnyan
One of the problems with achieving a good bluetooth experience is that there
is not really one thing called "bluetooth", but rather a big stack of
specifications that are implemented by different parties. A USB 2.0 BT adapter
is very generic and probably well supported by more bluetooth devices and
software stacks than integrated BT adapters.

~~~
Sholmesy
Hmm this is a good point, I imagine just by sheer volume it must be well
supported.

I would've assumed the Intel BT chipsets and the Macbook Pro ones would've
been as well, though perhaps I had duds.

------
zulrah
I also have a Jabra headset. I bought it from Amazon I chatted to amazon
support about the issues I have with it and they told me to keep a headset and
issued a full refund

------
Tagbert
I use a pair of Jabra Evolve 75 headphones and use them over bluetooth on my
Apple Macbook Pro nearly every day. I love them because the microphones do an
excellent job of transmitting my voice and suppressing of the chatter from
people nearby.

I don't say that no one else should have a problem but just to counter some of
the comment here that imply that these headphones never work with Bluetooth.

Now about that customer support...

------
ufmace
Along those same lines, I've gotten extremely reluctant to buy any paid
subscription to any internet service, because virtually all of them have a bad
cancellation system. Almost all require either calling or emailing support to
cancel your account, which hopefully won't keep you waiting long or spend a
while trying to convince you not to cancel after all.

------
Shoue
I had the Jabra Evolve 75 at my old job and they worked fine with my Dell XPS
13 running Ubuntu. I never had to use the dongle but during video calls it
used the terrible HSP profile that is the only call profile Linux supports. I
ended up keeping it on A2DP and using my laptop mic instead.

------
andersonmvd
A bit different, but as a curiosity my AirPod also does not work my Macbook in
a high speed train. The connection with an iPhone works perfectly on the other
hand. I wonder what's the challenge for laptops to make bluetooth work
properly.

------
Hengjie
TLDR: I think this guy just received bad customer support, and likely an
actual defective device. Author seems to be overdramatic about a mistake by
their support team.

Their Jabra Evolve 75's are actually solid. I have 2 of them in my office, and
we recently just purchased another pair. They work with and without the USB
dongle. The reason why the USB dongle is there is because the bluetooth spec
for live calls are not in the HD profile. It's likely not in HD to reduce
latency. Therefore, they originally created the Link 370 dongle to use their
own proprietary connection to get HD microphone quality, and instant pairing;
this is a MUST in a busy office environment. I'm 100% certain their support
made a mistake and said the device only works with the dongle. I've also
tested it's bluetooth with USBC Macbooks and it works perfectly fine. I
suspect he had a defective unit.

Other notes about this 75: \- Connects with two devices at the same time, and
switches between them over bluetooth ala Bose QC35 bluetooth. \- Does not
charge over USBC, but over Micro USB. \- There are regular firmware updates
for the Link 370, and their other Jabra devices.

------
giarc
I bought an Asus Chromebook recently and one of the intentions was to pair it
to my iPhone to get internet connectivity while commuting to work. Turns out
Chromebooks can't pair with phones, I have to use a wifi hotspot instead.

~~~
Skylled
Until just this week, Chrome OS's Instant Tethering was exclusive to Google's
Pixel and Nexus phones, and was clearly advertised as such. Even now, the
feature is only available for a small selection of phones (relative to the
vast number of Androids in the wild).

Just use your phone's hotspot feature. The amount of time saving between using
your native tethering vs Instant Tethering is negligible.

~~~
Filligree
The instant tethering function actually doesn't use Bluetooth, except to set
things up. If you pay attention, you'll notice the phone disconnecting from
any WiFi network it might be connected to.

------
jdlyga
I have Jabra Move bluetooth headphones. They're really good, but have slight
bluetooth issues. I have to constantly delete and re-pair them. But I have it
working with iOS, Windows, Linux, etc.

------
nwah1
Was unable to get my Jabra Elite 65t to connect to my Surface Book at work.
Glad to know it wasn't any fault of my own. Will avoid Jabra in the future.

------
who-knows95
i am always glad to see this kinda thing.

i'm currently talking to a game dev team that don't seem to understand that
their TOS doesn't overshadow my countries law.

------
brootstrap
I know people love the wireless thing. But if you want some nice over ear
cans, and dont mind a wire. Sennheiser HD 280 i think , should be around 100
bucks. Not sure who Jabra is but if it's some kind of fancy startup making
headphones. No thanks. I will stick to people who do actual audio work to make
my headphones please.

~~~
gilrain
Jabra has been a leading manufacturer of ear pieces since they became a thing
in the dumbphone era. Not a startup.

~~~
rhombocombus
And to add to that many of their telephony products are best in class. I
sometimes regret that my biz-2400 has a wire on it, but it has the best noise
cancellation of any headset I have ever used and is a pleasure to use all day.
Not a shill, but I use their headsets for hours a day and my experiences with
their wired products are overwhelmingly positive. I think this is a shoddy BT
implementation.

